# [SOLVED] Missing &quot;C:\windows\inf\usb.inf&quot;



## StarterKit2 (Mar 26, 2013)

I am also missing: "C:\windows\inf\ntprint.inf" "C:\windows\inf\usbprint.inf" and last but not least, C:\windows\inf\usbstore.inf" All files are for Windows 7 Home Premium(64) and the machine is an Acer 5733Z, Intel Pentium P6100. I cannot, for the life of me, find these files to solve the issue with printer install ANYWHERE!!!! Is there anyone that can point me in the proper direction?:banghead:


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

*Re: Missing "C:\windows\inf\usb.inf"*

They should be on the Windows DVD or possibly in the recovery partition.

Basic info taken from another source:

"You will have to go to the original source, your installation media, to retrieve it. Unfortunately, it is not as simple as putting the disk in a drive and searching for USB.inf as it is not on the disk in that format.

It is on the installation disk but in a compressed format, is named USB.IN_ and can be found in the I386 directory at the root of the CD-ROM. The utility to uncompress the file is there, too. It is called EXPAND.EXE.

So, the easy way to restore the USB.inf file is with EXPAND.EXE. From an administrator account, you copy both USB.IN_ and EXPAND.EXE to the %SystemRoot%\INF directory. Run the cmd shell by typing <start-R> and then entering "cmd<enter>" in the "Run" window. In the cmd.exe window, type:

%SystemDrive%
cd %SystemRoot%\INF
expand -r usb.in_ %SystemRoot%\INF

You will not need USB.IN_ and EXPAND.EXE in %SystemRoot%\INF after restoring usb.inf and should delete them from that directory."


----------



## StarterKit2 (Mar 26, 2013)

*Re: Missing "C:\windows\inf\usb.inf"*

Thanks Dogg. I did investigate more on the issue. It was trying, to say the least. I didn't mention that it was a factory laptop with Windows7 installed. I just backed up important files and restored the OS back to factory spec. It worked and the printer installed without a flaw. Nice of you to post. I really appreciate the help. Be well.


----------



## StarterKit2 (Mar 26, 2013)

*Re: Missing "C:\windows\inf\usb.inf"*



StarterKit2 said:


> Thanks Dogg. I did investigate more on the issue. It was trying, to say the least. I didn't mention that it was a factory laptop with Windows7 installed. I just backed up important files and restored the OS back to factory spec. It worked and the printer installed without a flaw. Nice of you to post. I really appreciate the help. Be well.


 
P.S. yes, I am a newbie. (it took me a while to decipher the "factory partition" statement) :banghead:


----------

